# La Stella (sur machine à espresso)



## amberflynn

Ciao,

Voici mon contexte: "Alla sera è fondamentale ricordarsi di spegnere il macinino entro un’ora adeguata, per non avere tanto residuo di caffè all’interno del dosatore e svuotarlo tutte le sere ponendo il residuo del caffè all’interno di un contenitore ermetico per arrivare a pulire, tutte le sere, dicevamo appunto, la *stella*, al fine di togliere ed eliminare tutti i possibili residui presenti ancora sulla *stella*."

Impossible de trouver l'équivalent français pour "stella"... je suppose que ce n'est pas "étoile"?
merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Tu ne pourrais pas dire à quoi cela correspond sur ton plan? Ou donner la marque de l'engin et joindre un lien?


----------



## Aithria

peut-etre, on parle des lames pour broyer le café .... s'il s'agit d'un "macinacaffé a lama" (QUI),  en général, ces trucs là ont trois lames qui paraissent une ètoile


----------



## amberflynn

Je n'ai pas plus de contexte, d'où la difficulté de trouver une traduction pour ce terme 
La marque de l'engin je crois est GranCaffè mais il y a beaucoup de GranCaffè sur Google.

Il s'agit d'une machine professionnelle pour les bars. Je crois qu'il s'agit de ça: http://www.salabar.it/media/imm/macine.jpg


----------



## matoupaschat

Mais la machine que Amberflynn a montrée est un modèle professionnel, et en général, ils ont une meule comme les vieux, très vieux moulins à café manuels


----------



## amberflynn

"le broyeur en forme d'étoile" ça marcherait pas?


----------



## matoupaschat

amberflynn said:


> Je n'ai pas plus de contexte, d'où la difficulté de trouver une traduction pour ce terme
> La marque de l'engin je crois est GranCaffè mais il y a beaucoup de GranCaffè sur Google.
> 
> Il s'agit d'une machine professionnelle pour les bars. Je crois qu'il s'agit de ça: http://www.salabar.it/media/imm/macine.jpg


Ah oui, alors, c'est la meule.
Ou bien le broyeur, je ne sais plus, je vais chercher..


----------



## Aithria

amberflynn said:


> Je n'ai pas plus de contexte, d'où la difficulté de trouver une traduction pour ce terme
> La marque de l'engin je crois est GranCaffè mais il y a beaucoup de GranCaffè sur Google.
> 
> Il s'agit d'une machine professionnelle pour les bars. Je crois qu'il s'agit de ça: http://www.salabar.it/media/imm/macine.jpg



sì .. penso anche io ... 
a casa mio chiamiamo _stella _anche un ingranaggio (molto simile a quello in foto) della nostra vecchia macchina tritacarne.


----------



## amberflynn

Grazie Aithria!!

Si cela peut aider d'avantage... voici un autre exemple dans lequel j'ai du mal à comprendre le terme d'étoile: " Per verificare che la macinatura sia corretta, andremo a riempire i primi quattro spicchi della *stella *in modo tale da, nell’eventualità sia da regolare, non avere troppo caffè macinato con una granulometria scorretta."


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, je dirais "le broyeur", ou "les roues du broyeur".
Ciao!


----------



## amberflynn

ok merci Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

J'ai cherché encore un peu et trouvé que "la stella" en question est une partie du doseur, divisé en 6 compartiments, et c'est cela qu'il faut bien nettoyer en fin de journée. Cfr. qui
*IL DOSATORE*
Il dosatore è costituito da un contenitore cilindrico alla base del quale troviamo una stella, di solito, a sei settori, ognuno dei quali ospita la dose necessaria all'esecuzione di una tazzina. La quantità di dose contenuta nel sistema volumetrico è regolabile alzando o abbassando la piastrina detta taglia-dose posta sopra la stella. 
Si può verificare che la parte impalpabile della polvere del caffè aderisca sulle pareti della stella modificando il volume disponibile nei vari settori che potrebbero non distribuire quantità costanti di polvere. Tutte le sere, quindi, il dosatore deve essere vuotato e pulito.​Par contre, je ne trouve pas le mot français correspondant. Le plus simple est à mon avis de dire "l'intérieur du doseur".

Ciao!


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> J'ai cherché encore un peu et trouvé que "la stella" en question est une partie du doseur, divisé en 6 compartiments, et c'est cela qu'il faut bien nettoyer en fin de journée. Cfr. qui*IL DOSATORE*
> Il dosatore è costituito da un contenitore cilindrico alla base del quale troviamo una stella, di solito, a sei settori, ognuno dei quali ospita la dose necessaria all'esecuzione di una tazzina. La quantità di dose contenuta nel sistema volumetrico è regolabile alzando o abbassando la piastrina detta taglia-dose posta sopra la stella.
> Si può verificare che la parte impalpabile della polvere del caffè aderisca sulle pareti della stella modificando il volume disponibile nei vari settori che potrebbero non distribuire quantità costanti di polvere. Tutte le sere, quindi, il dosatore deve essere vuotato e pulito.​Par contre, je ne trouve pas le mot français correspondant. Le plus simple est à mon avis de dire "l'intérieur du doseur".
> 
> Ciao!



Grande Matou!
Allora chiedo venia ad Amber ... si tratta proprio di due cose diverse.

Quello che in casa chiamiamo _stella _è un ingranaggio "multilama" del tritacarne, che serve proprio a sminuzzare (le lame curve si dipartono da un perno centrale come in una girandola, come le pale di un mulino a vento).

Invece, se ora ho finalmente ben capito, qui si tratta della parte terminale  del "silos" che contiene il caffè, che è divisa in sezioni (come le fette di una torta), in modo da non lasciar scaricare quantità eccessive di "macinato" in una sola volta (svuoti uno scomparto alla volta).
 Perchè allora non tradurre "_*étoile à quartiers*_", "_*étoile à cases*_" o "*étoile cloisonnée*" mantenendo le virgolette ....?


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> Grande Matou!
> Allora chiedo venia ad Amber ... si tratta proprio di due cose diverse.
> 
> Quello che in casa chiamiamo _stella _è un ingranaggio "multilama" del tritacarne, che serve proprio a sminuzzare (le lame curve si dipartono da un perno centrale come in una girandola, come le pale di un mulino a vento).
> 
> Invece, se ora ho finalmente ben capito, qui si tratta della parte terminale del "silos" che contiene il caffè, che è divisa in sezioni (come le fette di una torta), in modo da non lasciar scaricare quantità eccessive di "macinato" in una sola volta (svuoti uno scomparto alla volta).
> Perchè allora non tradurre "_*étoile à quartiers*_", "_*étoile à cases*_" o "*étoile cloisonnée*" mantenendo le virgolette ....?


Mah, secondo me è meglio un termine più generale, perché se in francese parli di "étoile", a tutti viene in mente la sigla Mercedes, o la stella di Davide (il "marchio" imposto agli ebrei durante la guerra), o non so qual altra cosa, sempre abbastanza rara; si usa "... en étoile" per determinare un oggetto, per esempio, si potrà dire "cloisonné en étoile". Pertanto sarà più facile fare come nelle istruzioni: _"Tutte le sere, quindi, il dosatore deve essere vuotato e pulito"_ e parlare del solo "doseur".

Non mi dire che ho ragione, ti prego, non lo sopporterebbe la mia leggendaria modestia .


----------



## Aithria

Non mi dire che ho ragione, ti prego, non lo sopporterebbe la mia leggendaria modestia .[/QUOTE]

almeno "grazie del chiarimento" posso dirtelo, o ineffabile campione di modestia?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, merci, volontiers! C'était juste pour rigoler, bien entendu !


----------

